# My new hedgie!



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

So, somebody just got a new hedgie and that somebody is really happy so that particular somebody is really excited to announce that *IT'S A _______!!!* :lol:

She seems to get along with me plenty well so far, and it's only Day 0... must have been socialized very well! I haven't decided if I want to call her Calla or Callie (for short) yet but without further adue, here are 3 of the best pictures so far! 

[attachment=2:30twopxn]IMG_1515.JPG[/attachment:30twopxn]

[attachment=1:30twopxn]IMG_1514.JPG[/attachment:30twopxn]

[attachment=0:30twopxn]IMG_1521.JPG[/attachment:30twopxn]


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Calla Arrives Home!*

yay! congrats tomato!!!!!!

Aww, Calista is so cute! when was she born?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Calla Arrives Home!*

She is sooo beautiful!! Congratulations I know how long you've been waiting for her.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Calla Arrives Home!*



Kenzi said:


> yay! congrats tomato!!!!!!
> Aww, Calista is so cute! when was she born?


Thanks Kenzi! She was born on August 10, 2010. =)



nikki said:


> She is sooo beautiful!! Congratulations I know how long you've been waiting for her.


Aw thanks nikki... it has been a while but she's finally home.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww, she's a cutie! Makes me reminisce when my boy was that little. I miss him being that little :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Calla is beautiful. such vibrant pictures, too.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's beautiful, congratulations on such a precious hedgie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awe! She's adorable!! Congratulations! I'm sure you're going to spoil her rotten.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is stunning  . Love the colorful fabric!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is beautiful. What a cutie.  

I know where you got your fleece. I have the same. :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Congratulations Tomato! Welcome to the world of hedgehog parenthood!  

Looking forward to hearing about adventures, and pictures!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks all! She didn't even huff when I reached for her when she was hiding in the corner... hopefully this keeps up. She acts totally different from when I was hedgiesitting - what a huffer!



Nancy said:


> She is beautiful. What a cutie.
> I know where you got your fleece. I have the same. :lol:


Thanks Nancy... where did you get your fleece from? That one came with the hedgie from the breeder (so in actuality I have no idea where to get it! hehe).


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Awww, she's adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

What a precious little lady!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Tomato said:


> Thanks all! She didn't even huff when I reached for her when she was hiding in the corner... hopefully this keeps up. She acts totally different from when I was hedgiesitting - what a huffer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is a small fleece throw, then it's from the dollar store. The dollar stores here seem to have gone to larger sized ones now that of course are $2. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> Awww, she's a cutie! Makes me reminisce when my boy was that little. I miss him being that little :lol:


I was thinking that exact same thing! I miss Herc being a tiny little baby that could fit in 1 hand, now he's definitely a 2 hander! :lol:

Congrats on your new girl, she is just the cutest little thing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A beautiful little baby!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

What a cute little face, I wants to snuggle her. That annointing pic is definitely the cutest of the bunch.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love the annointing picture! Congrats!


----------

